
Circle acquires cryptocurrency exchange Poloniex - amdixon
https://blog.circle.com/2018/02/26/circle-acquires-poloniex/
======
justboxing
Active Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466064)

